# Real...or No Real Omega



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

just wondering on your thoughts about this ladies Omega i picked up seems very real to me but i am seriously no expert...?????







cheers


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

The lack of dial shot doesn't help but it looks genuine enough to me. Gold filled though not solid if I have read the case back markings (and lack of hallmark) correctly.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Padders is spot on. From what we can see there is no issues there


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

So far it's good. Post a dial picture so that we can see whether it's original or redialed.

Alson on the inner case back you have some markings by various watchmakers that worked on it, possibly to service it, with the dates.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

the dial is only a black gloosy dial with a gem at 12 o clock...is also states on the rim of the back case 14K GF B&A i did think from the amount of service marks that it may be ok....not bad for £2 in a boot sale then


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Jesus Christ. You can't even buy a crappy, beat up, non functional, ladies quartz with 2 pounds here...

If I lived there I'd make a hobby from scouring all the yard sales and collect all the goodies I could find.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

And with your axe you would make for an imposing figure when haggling. I love that Avatar lol.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Jesus Christ. You can't even buy a crappy, beat up, non functional, ladies quartz with 2 pounds here...
> 
> If I lived there I'd make a hobby from scouring all the yard sales and collect all the goodies I could find.


 And you'd end up with a house like mine :laugh:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

LOL @ gimli also has a H556-5000 Seiko in excellent condition....£2 ...bargains like this don't come along that often believe me


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

@WRENCH Is it filled with antique goodies ? :scared:

@Padders Gimli haggling with someone on the side of the street would be funny...

I've been to the 2 largest antique/old crap fairs in Bucharest with my uncle recently as he deals with plenty of antiques, in general, and everyone was asking astronomical prices for watches.

Some guy wanted 150 euros for a watch that's 80 on ebay... They're already asking for the prices that sell abroad. This is what happens when you give people cheap high speed internet connection.

You'd think they might use it to look for an efficient way to build a vegetable greenhouse or educate themselves on certain topics but no...

Fun fact: plenty of "antique" dealers just go abroad and bring in loads of cheap and better quality stuff and then sell them here for profit... Ironic. :mad0218:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

gimli said:


> Fun fact: plenty of "antique" dealers just go abroad and bring in loads of cheap and better quality stuff and then sell them here for profit... Ironic. :mad0218:


 No different to me. I buy watches that are out of fashion or unpopular in one country and sell them in another. In the UK no one wants gold plated watches with integrated bracelets (particularly ladies watches) but they sell well in the middle east. Besides, there is plenty of money flying around Bucharest - not everyone admittedly, but the number of nice cars going around. I haven't found any watch bargains there yet, but if i do I will let you know!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> @WRENCH Is it filled with antique goodies ?


 No. Nouveau classical junk. :teethsmile:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh I know there's plenty of money flying in Bucharest. But that money was not made by dealing watches. It was made by fraud and corruption. :taz:

And people here don't do watches. They're reserved for those that are educated into watches want to show off or are collectors...


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

So when i look at this Omega how would i date it? Is it the number that is on the movement or the numbers inside the back case...any thoughts?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The numbers on the movement are used to date the watch. I can't see it very well unfortunately, to help...

And then use one of these tables.. I think I see a 34 million so that would make yours 1972...


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

this is the dial pic


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It looks like a redial to me... What is that at 12 o'clock ?

We can find more info if you could tell us the movement. I can't tell which one it is from the pictures. It's on the movement beneath the Omega symbol. Made out of 3 numbers...


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

thats the diamond or gem i said was on there


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

all the numbers are as follows

underneath the omega its 485 so looks like its and 82\83 if thats how i read the chart there is another number 34529181

thanks again for you help Gimli


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> all the numbers are as follows
> 
> underneath the omega its 485 so looks like its and 82\83 if thats how i read the chart there is another number 34529181
> 
> thanks again for you help Gimli


 No the 3 digit no is the calibre the long no the serial so it dates as 1972


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm not sure whether that gem thing is original or not, never seen such a design before but the watch itself is without a doubt a redial. As I said earlier, the watch is from 1972.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

ah right got it thanks Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

100% real, don't think it's a redial either. I remember seeing these before and they were trying their hand at the Movado museum watch.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Roy


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Indeed it does look like a Movado ... I don't see a swiss made though, and the font seems a little dubious to me...


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

gimli said:


> Indeed it does look like a Movado ... I don't see a swiss made though, and the font seems a little dubious to me...


 The word Swiss appears on the plate below the two jewels in the third picture of the movement. If you compare the OP's picture with this one from Dr Ranfft's site I think you will find that they are the same. http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?13&ranfft&&2uswk&Omega_485


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm not talking about the movement. The movement is legit. I'm talking about the dial...


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Take a look at eBay item 262560686457, just listed. Looks very similar...

Oh and of course this one, which if I am not mistaken is this actual watch:122069933292

Didnt fancy keeping it?


----------

